# Hey, what do you collect?



## Oldtimer (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't seen a thread that addresses what each of us collects...sure, we all know a bit, but I figured it might be cool to "network" some in this thread so we can "look out for each other"...which I find as fun as locating my own things..

 N.H. Druggists are my priority, but failing that....any bottle embossed with a NH town...

 Tell us your priority and second choice as well.


----------



## kkamikazekidd (Mar 8, 2009)

I collect dust these days..no really, I have just about anything that can be collected, collected. Currently getting stuff together for a giant ebay push. Ill look out for NH stuff as I am in Boston. I dont really collect bottles too much, I have some and other glass bits I love, so I joined here. If anyone here is interseted in glass insulators shoot me an email as I have found about 10 today, clear, aqua, emerald green, ceramic etc etc...anyone collect nippon china? I got some of that I may wanna move too..Oh and old tools, hand tools, farm tools..I got TONS of the stuff...I also have a nice collection of vintage and antique steam gauges...anyhow thanks for reading my rant about my stuff


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 8, 2009)

mounted deer heads, pocket knifes,coins,slag glass table lamps,antique tables,light fixtures,whiskys,shotguns,certain magizines,antique tools,world war 1 articles and pieces,vintage pics,few antique hand plows,soakies(for sale always) ,insulators,johnny lightings,and about anything that will hold still


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL! OK, but try and pick just ONE thing...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never seen a NH druggist bottle Oldtimer, but now at least, I', looking! I collect hutchinson sodas from Wisconsin. I always manage to add a few a year but the more you get the harder it becomes to add new stuff.


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 8, 2009)

I collect anything from fond du lac here in wisconsin as my primary. 

 my secondary is wisconsin druggists, and carters cone inks.


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2009)

My primary interests are early sodas, beers and druggists from Lewistown, PA and the surrounding area. I also collect local stoneware. Being a privy digger, I have a little of everything as far as bottles.  ~Jim


----------



## privvydigger (Mar 8, 2009)

Heart of the Pa. coal region bottles!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 8, 2009)

Southwest Virginia and Northeast Tennessee soda bottles is my main collection at the moment, second would have to be Mountain Dew bottles all of them, not just the hillbilly stuff, even modern so long as they are glass. Next would be Orange Crush bottles, soda crates (rarer local ones), Root Beer extracts, black glass paper label bottles (Mission, Crush Dry, etc), and various "Hey that's neat items".

 As for the long list it would include Star Wars action figures (vintage and new), Masters of the Universe figures (vintage and modern), Transformers (mostly vintage), Godzilla figures (modern and vintage), Dinosaur toys (vintage Marx/Mpc and a few modern ones like the Carnegie line), vintage and modern vinyl records, coins and currency, 1:18 and 1:24 diecast cars (mostly Ford Torinos), stamps (recently re-picked this one up from my childhood, but taking a different approach), and appearently collecting collections. LOL!


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2009)

SORRY CAN'T PICK JUST ONE,BUT WILL LIMIT IT TO TWO: BOTTLES,ALL KINDS AND  RECORD ALBUMS -60S,70'S ROCK ,MOSTLY PSYCHEDELIC. INAGADA DA VIDA TO  ALL![8D] JAMIE


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 8, 2009)

NAME says it all . 2muchstuff


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi to all of you;  The thing I am most interested in is bottles that expose some strange marks on them, that were created in the manufacturing process.  After 45 years in the glass and bottle making business, that included travel to many parts of the world and visits to all kinds of glass manufacturing companies - there came a time when I was forced into retirement.  Since that retirement, I have been studying the earlier methods of making things out of hot glass; especially from 1500 to 1900.  When I get an old bottle in my hands, I let the marks tell me how it was made.  Marks that are unusual - catch my eye and send me on a solution path.  An example is in my homepage regarding the key lock mark on the shoulder seam of some early flask and bottles.  Solution information found.  
 For the last two years I have been working on "The Half-Leaf Mold Cavity Repair Mark".  Now I have a blog nearly ready to put in the homepage.  I have tried to find examples of these marks and have found some and some reference help from people like Tod von Mechow - The Soda Bottle King.  
 Strange things like these marks, reverse letter cutting, and things that relate to how the bottles were made, are what I look for.  I have three bottles that I know were made in wooden molds.  These are neat to identify.  I am most interested in glass forming in the era of the Mouth Blown Bottles.  My oldest bottle is from about 75 AD, and others span the time zone from there.    RED Matthews


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 9, 2009)

As most here many thing old .But inks and color product and glues are my prim objective .Then stone ware ok ok you get Iam a pack rat .
   bill


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> SORRY CAN'T PICK JUST ONE,BUT WILL LIMIT IT TO TWO: BOTTLES,ALL KINDS AND  RECORD ALBUMS -60S,70'S ROCK ,MOSTLY PSYCHEDELIC. INAGADA DA VIDA TO  ALL![8D] JAMIE


 
 I'm pretty sure I've got that one myself somewhere around here, along with Steppenwolf, The Doors, Frank Zappa, Alice Cooper, Nazareth, etc. etc. etc. Good on ya!


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a little bit of everything . One thing I like other than bottles are vintage metal lunchboxes .


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2009)

some more .


----------



## LC (Mar 9, 2009)

And the rest except for another fifteen or so .


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 9, 2009)

I TRY to limit myself to apothecary bottles, preferably pontiled ones or unusual colors, and veterinary medicines.  That said, I love any old pontiled or crude bottle that I can afford.
 I also collect Army Veterinary corps insignia and antique agriculture books.


----------



## kkamikazekidd (Mar 9, 2009)

Army vet vets *giggles to self*


----------



## adshepard (Mar 9, 2009)

I limit my collecting to bottles and materials related to the steamships that came to Eastport and Lubec, Maine during the 1800's to early 1900's.  In addition to bottles I have steamship parts, keys to staterooms, old pipes and stock certificates.

 Alan


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 9, 2009)

Great to see the posts.

 But I am dismayed to see the bulk of the regulars have not bothered to post...perhaps it's a secret.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 9, 2009)

I collect old books, old us coins, greek and roman coins, old cookie jars, salt and pepper shakers, ceramic banks, hotwheels, johnny lightnings, bottles, shark teeth, meteorites, arrowheads, tonka trucks, dukes of hazzard stuff, knives, hatchets, cole pottery, model cars, gem stones. Might have missed a few things.[]   Oh! and can't forget Marbles.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 9, 2009)

I really only collect what I dig, so I keep the nice colors and pontils, and usually the Maine meds. I've sold a couple I wish I hadn't.    It's personal and unique to me when I dig a bottle I like because it makes me feel like the original owner just handed it to me.    Buying bottles doesn't work well with me.  The first bottle I bought at a show was a mint labeled amber Rawleighs abm for $8.00  and I felt like an idiot for buying a bottle for so much money. I've bought other bottles-historical flasks, bitters, meds, etc., but I don't feel any connection with them.  They're cool, but something's missing.  I have never gotten used to paying for bottles. I guess my next collecting area would be historical Maine books and I like old advertising.


----------



## ktbi (Mar 9, 2009)

I have two kinds that I look for all the time:  Nevada Bottles and those with _*Kidney*_ embossed on it.  These are some of my Nevada bottles, with the exception of the bottom row of samples.....Ron


----------



## KentOhio (Mar 9, 2009)

Besides bottles, stoneware, and early glass, I collect this pottery made of brown and white clays swirled together. It was made in Ohio from 1933 to 1972.


----------



## T D (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Oldtimer, good idea for a thread.  I collect ACLs from anywhere, Chero Cola bottles from Georgia, local (Washington, Ga.) bottles of any type, and local post cards.  FUTURE collections...small town Georgia bottling works bottles, and Georgia art deco sodas.  As you see, lotsa soda stuff...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 10, 2009)

I collect, or am trying to collect, Baby meds and medicines in general.  I would like to start a collection of trade cards as well.  I saw a Mrs. Winslow's trade card for 95.00.  Can't do that right now! LOL  I also collect knick knacks and interesting things for projects, like sea glass.  We like to go to Lake Erie for that.  I used to collect it on the beach, as everyone knows, but the lake has some great pieces.  It's different.  I didn't really think the lake would be frozen solid the last time we went.  It was such an odd sight.  Enough rambles, I enjoy hearing what others collect.


----------



## digdug (Mar 10, 2009)

My main collecting (At the moment) is looking for embossed and ACL sodas that are either marked "BOTTLED BY COCA-COLA" or "A PRODUCT OF COCA-COLA".  Really trying to find some Ramblin Root Beer stuff. If you have any or see any in your area-let me know. I am always looking.
  My secondary collection is: any go-with item for soda. Metal Signs, bottle caps, Point of Sale advertising, books on sodas, etc.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Oldtimer....
   I collect everything,I like sodas but I also like seeing the different shapes and colors on the shelf.If It were to collect just sodas, it would be boring,like a bunch of colored solders standing there..So I just keep moving stuff from shelf to shelf to basement to attic. Every time I dig a decent bottle I take one I had for a while off, and replace it with a different one.You could say I recycle [] 

 One of the shelves..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2009)

One window sill...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2009)

Another sill...ok so im a bottle pack rat [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow!  Looks like you have too many bottles on your hands.  I'd be happy to help if you need to make more space[]


----------



## privvydigger (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd need another house if I collected like I did in the beginning.
 Narrowing my collection down allows me more room and the ability to use other bottles to get mine mine all mine....hahahahahahaaa
 who knows what evil lurks in the minds of diggers.......HaHaHaHaHaHa
 nice bottles
 I used to have slicks like you have cobalt easton bottles...lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool! you gonna build me another room? []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 10, 2009)

I think this is a very intresting post. Someone mentioned earlier that they collected collections. I think that best describes me. Besides bottles, I also collect
 Antique furniture,some ceramics such as hall,hull,McCoy,roseville etc. I also collect fisher price toys,hotwheels,old steel toy trucks,disneyana which has sub-collections such as disney pins. avertiseing signs, I have an entire room dedicated to Coca-Cola. I have a very large and compeihensive collection of playboy mags that I inheriated from my sons great-grandfather. I have every toy my son ever owned(no kidding). These are just the things I can think of off the top of my head.

   It made me wonder, WHY? Do I have some kind of gentic flaw. if you seen my house it dosnt look cluttered or anything. No, I have them very neatly arrainged and clean. Some say they are only possesions, To me its my lagacy. My son grew up with my collection of collections, infact he has some of his own, such as sports memorabilia and sports cards.....oh the madness.

   One of my off spring in the future is gonna be rich, But each item I have aquired has a story to tell. I havnt spent a fortune to aquire these things. Mostly I spent very little for. I have collected for as long as I can remeber. As I remenice, I think my favorite collection is the memories I have aquireing each piece. Thats the real collection. I might not be able to take the stuff with me when I go to the big privy in the sky, but what I can take.....is the memories


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2009)

bottles...  cant pick just one group, but anything old and crude.  I like glass house whiskey bottles, tree embossed bottles, wolfes...  I have a million side collections going.  Besides bottles, coins and tools I find.  I dont go out of my way for them though...

 I collect minerals and rocks too, those I will go mining for!

 so yeah, I like bottles... doesnt have to be anything in particular, just as long as it is crude and you can tell some guy 150 years ago made it by hand...


----------



## madman (Mar 10, 2009)

i collect foods, sodas, meds, milks, coins, marbles,jars,  milk glass, common households,1890s 1940s everything ..............


----------



## LC (Mar 10, 2009)

It seems we have a lot in common John , I collect many of the things that you do . Here is some of the Hull I have , also have some McCoy and Roseville, as well as a very unusual piece of Rookwood shaped like an egg , footed on one end . I believe it is from the 1880s .

 Just bought 270 Hotwheels and Matchbox cars still sealed in their blister packs from the early to middle eighties .

 Also have a collection of cast iron trains as well as some tin windup toys . I also collect Trilobites and other fossils , gas and oil memorabilia , Starwars from the 70s ,and the list goes on . I think we all share the spot light a bit when it comes to different sicknesses !


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 11, 2009)

> I collect everything,I like sodas but I also like seeing the different shapes and colors on the shelf.


 
 Hey , rick, I see that honey bottle made it up to the top shelf...that is a great bottle , just for weirdness alone.  Have you ever found out anything about who made it, or where it's from?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 11, 2009)

I collect dust. [sm=lol.gif]

 I collect all kinds of bottles and jars but fruit jars, do-dads that were used with them, literature that was used with them. My local soda collection is also pretty big. I also collect antique automotive, some signs, lots of little nicnacs, coins, some antique furniture and 1930-31 Model "A" Fords. I'm sure that I but mostly I collect what ever strikes my fancy.


----------



## glass man (Mar 11, 2009)

I LOVE BOUT ANYTHING OLD 1930S OR SO BACK.THANKFULLY I HAD MONEY IN THE 1990S AND BOUGHT A LOT OF ALL KINDS OF STUFF. I HAVE SOLD ABOUT ALL OF IT IN THE 2000S,WHICH IS COOL CAUSE THE WAY I SEE IT I HAVE NO MONEY IN MY BOTTLE COLLECTION. MY PASSION ARE BOTTLES AND RECORD ALBUMS FROM THE 1960S AND EARLY 70S. I LISTEN TO AN ALBUM ABOUT EVERY DAY .LOVE THAT VINYL! YOU JUST DON'T GET THE GREAT SOUND FROM CDS.I HAVE TWO STEREOS ONE I USE ANOTHER FOR BACK UP. THE ONE I USE IS FROM THE LATE 60S AND MAN PUT JIMI HENDRIX'S ALL ALONG THE WATCH TOWER ON AND HEAR THE SOUND GOING FROM SPEAKER TO SPEAKER IS WONDERFUL!LOVE THE ALBUM COVER ART FROM THE 60S -70S. WHAT IS COOL IS I HAVE BOUGHT MOST ALBUMS FROM 25 CENTS TO A BUCK!I GUESS AT TIMES I AM LIKE A CARTOON I ONCE SAW IN A NEWSPAPER WHERE A MAN WAS ON HIS KNEES AT HIS BEDSIDE PRAYING. HIS PRAYER WAS "DEAR LORD I WANT IT ALL"! NAW JUST THANKFUL FOR WHAT I DO HAVE! JAMIE


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Jamie,  Have you gotten into the graphophone cylinder records yet?  Of course you would need a player.  I have a lot of flat records up north.  They might be good trading media to a guy like you!  Have fun - life is over too soon!  RED M


----------



## grime5 (Mar 11, 2009)

im like everyone else here too many collections. got about 15,000 bottles of every kind. i have about 5,000 hotwheel cars. got around 65,000 wheat pennies. i even collect stickers that come on produce bananna stickers apple stickers. i put them in a photo albulm i got hundreds of records too. so if its made i try to collect it. later greg


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi you collectors:  Another thing I have collected since I was a kid, is Wooden Nickels.  My Grandfather got me started.  So then when I got a Grandson I started a coin book for him and filled it with a lot of my duplicates.  Now he is hooked.  Silly but fun and interesting at the same time.  RED Matthews


----------

